# nginx Direktiven in ispconfig 3?



## ruffy85 (29. Mai 2013)

Nach der Einrichtung eines Servers und ersten Berührungen mit ispconfig scheitere ich nach wie vor daran, in ispconfig sowohl als Admin und auch als Benutzer den oftmals genannten Reiter "nginx Direktiven" für Domains zu finden.

So habe ich direkt über die Shell vhost-Dateien für Roundcube (Subdomain webmail.tld), sowie für owncloud (cloud.tld1) angelegt. 

Aktuell habe ich eine Joomla-Installation, bei der dieser Weg nicht funktioniert und auch für Kunden nicht praktikabel ist. 

Problem1: 
Die Subdomain joomla.tld1 leitet zu cloud.tld1 weiter, obwohl kein Redirecct verwendet wurde. bei listen habe ich die IP ergänzt, da sonst immer auf eine falsche Seite weitergeleitet wird. Die Werte Servername und Pfad habe ich korrekt ersetzt.

Problem2: 
Die Neuformatierung von URLS funktioniert für Joomla nicht. Auch nicht, nachdem ich tld1.vhost manuell bearbeitet habe und den Joomlapfad mit einem eigenen location-Abschnitt gegönnt habe.

Problem3: 
Ich finde diesen ominösen ispconfig Reiter nicht, mit dem ich für einzelne (Sub?)domains spezielle Direktiven eingeben kann, die nur für diese jeweilige Situation benötigt werden.

Problem4:
In ispconfig finde ich keine Möglichkeit, beim Anlegen eines Kunden seine Domain einzugeben und analog zu confixx/plesk diese einzufrieren. Deaktiviere ich in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit zur Bearbeitung von Domains, so kann man als Kunde keine Subdomains mehr anlegen, weil das Feld Domain leer ist und immer eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, dass eben dieses Feld gefüllt werden soll.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir etwas auf die Sprünge helft. Aktuell verwirrt mich ispconfig mehr als das es mir hilft. Insbesondere die scheinbar fehlende Möglichkeit der Bearbeitung von Nginx-Direktiven ist sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## Till (29. Mai 2013)

> Nach der Einrichtung eines Servers und ersten Berührungen mit ispconfig scheitere ich nach wie vor daran, in ispconfig sowohl als Admin und auch als Benutzer den oftmals genannten Reiter "nginx Direktiven" für Domains zu finden.


Logge Dich als Admin ein, klicke auf domain im oberen Menü, klicke auf die Webseite in der Liste Die Du berarbeiten möchtest und dort auf optionen, dort findest Du das Feld nginx directiven.

Das Feld gibt es natürlich nur für den admin und nicht für den Kunden, denn mit hilfe von solchen Direktiven könnten Deine Kunden auf fremde Seiten zugreifen und dass ist natürlich nicht gewünscht. Daher kann nur der Admin Direktiven anlegen.



> In ispconfig finde ich keine Möglichkeit, beim Anlegen eines Kunden seine Domain einzugeben und analog zu confixx/plesk diese einzufrieren.


Das ist doch automatisch der Fall wenn Du eine Domain asl admin für einen Kunden anlegts. Steht auch im Handbuch 



> Deaktiviere ich in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit zur Bearbeitung von Domains, so kann man als Kunde keine Subdomains mehr anlegen, weil das Feld Domain leer ist und immer eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, dass eben dieses Feld gefüllt werden soll.


Dann hast Du die Domains für den Kunden nicht angelegt. Siehe Kunden Modul und Beschreibung im Handbuch.


----------



## nowayback (29. Mai 2013)

hi,



> So habe ich direkt über die Shell vhost-Dateien für Roundcube (Subdomain webmail.tld), sowie für owncloud (cloud.tld1) angelegt.


Warum? Wie installierst du Roundcube und wie owncloud? - ich hab da ne vermutung deswegen: warum nimmst du nicht die pakete von den herstellerseiten?



> Die Subdomain joomla.tld1 leitet zu cloud.tld1 weiter, obwohl kein Redirecct verwendet wurde. bei listen habe ich die IP ergänzt, da sonst immer auf eine falsche Seite weitergeleitet wird. Die Werte Servername und Pfad habe ich korrekt ersetzt.


Ip Adresse in ISPConfig anlegen (ISPConfig -> System -> Server IP-Adressen), Dann die entsprechenden Webseiten anlegen (ISPConfig -> Webseiten -> Webseite anlegen) und dort bei IP Adresse nicht * sondern deine IP auswählen - Für bereits angelegte Webseiten, die Einstellungen auch auf die IP ändern.



> Problem2:
> Die Neuformatierung von URLS funktioniert für Joomla nicht. Auch nicht, nachdem ich tld1.vhost manuell bearbeitet habe und den Joomlapfad mit einem eigenen location-Abschnitt gegönnt habe.


Keine Ahnung was du mit Neuformatierung meinst, aber wenn du rewrite rules anlegen willst, dann ISPConfig -> Webseiten -> klick auf die Domain -> Optionen -> nginx directiven Feld befüllen



> Problem3:
> Ich finde diesen ominösen ispconfig Reiter nicht, mit dem ich für einzelne (Sub?)domains spezielle Direktiven eingeben kann, die nur für diese jeweilige Situation benötigt werden.


Wenn du das für einzelne Domains brauchst, dann: ISPConfig -> Webseiten -> klick auf die Domain -> Optionen -> nginx directiven Feld befüllen.
Wenn du das für eine Subdomain brauchst, dann Subdomain als Webseite anlegen (ISPConfig -> Webseiten -> Webseite anlegen -> bei Domain: sub.domain.endung) und danach wie bei einer Domain: ISPConfig -> Webseiten -> klick auf die Subdomain -> Optionen -> nginx directiven Feld befüllen



> Problem4:
> In ispconfig finde ich keine Möglichkeit, beim Anlegen eines Kunden seine Domain einzugeben und analog zu confixx/plesk diese einzufrieren. Deaktiviere ich in den Einstellungen die Möglichkeit zur Bearbeitung von Domains, so kann man als Kunde keine Subdomains mehr anlegen, weil das Feld Domain leer ist und immer eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, dass eben dieses Feld gefüllt werden soll.


Erst Kunde anlegen, dann entweder das Domainmodul nutzen oder dem Kunden seine Webseite anlegen, dann hat er ja seine Domain(s). Was das einfrieren angeht: Keine Ahnung was du meinst.
Evtl. hilft dir auch ein Blick ins Handbuch.

Grüße
nwb


----------

